

Ways to Pre-Screen Investors - nathanbb
http://blog.foundersuite.com/seven-ways-to-pre-screen-your-investors/

======
misomiso
A wealth of great resources linked here. As mentioned, I think geography is
becoming less and less important. That said, don't underestimate the value of
being able have an impromptu coffee meeting with your investors. Regular
informal updates can help solidify a relationship and make it much easier to
get through harder times when they arise.

